# Suggest Gaming PC Config(75k, already bought gtx 1070)



## Madh1261 (Sep 18, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Gaming (for battlefield 1, the witcher 3, gta v, cs go); Programming; Video Editing(CS:GO frag movies and lionel messi football videos  for youtube)*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *75k; can extend 3k-5k*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *yes*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *I have windows 10*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1TB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Yes, I want a monitor. 27inch if possible or else 24 inch  (144Hz must, resolution not less than 1080p)*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:* I already bought MSI GTX 1070 from mdcomputers.in, already have mouse, keyboard, headphones, speakers*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *At the end of this month or first week of october*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:* Assam. will buy online, i guess mdcomputers is my best bet*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *I want to buy the proc, motherboard, ram, psu, monitor, hdd, cabinet, ups(must since load shedding is very common here) and ssd if budget permits*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Budget -83K

Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 -14500,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz DDR4 -5000,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500,
Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
APC 1100VA UPS -5500,
Samsung 850 Evo 120GB -4500.
Total -83,000.


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Madh1261 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -83K
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K -26000,
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 -14500,
> ...



*I'm a CS GO player so I want a 144Hz monitor. The one you suggested is not 144Hz.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Madh1261 said:


> *I'm a CS GO player so I want a 144Hz monitor. The one you suggested is not 144Hz.*


You cannot get everything under 80K
144Hz monitor costs 25k upwards alone in India.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Madh1261 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You cannot get everything under 80K
> 144Hz monitor costs 25k upwards alone in India.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



*What if I buy i5 6600k and not buy the ssd now(I can buy ssd later).. Will i5 6600k be fine for video editing?*


----------



## yasho2249 (Sep 18, 2016)

i7 6700  23000
MSI H110 Pro VD  4200
2x8gb DDR4 ram  5200
WD blue 1tb  3500
850 evo 120gb  4400
Seasonic S12II 620W  5800
Cabinet of your choice 
Asus VG248QE  26600

Adds up to about Rs.73000. You are left with 7k for the cabinet and ups. Went with a non overclockable system since the cost of cpu,mobo and a cooler makes it difficult to fit in.Skip the ssd if you want to stay below 75k mark. Don't know much about ups soo better I don't comment on it. Here's a review on the monitor from tom's hardware
Asus VG248QE: A 24-Inch, 144 Hz Gaming Monitor Under $30
Looks good to me but monitors need a bit of research soo I suggest you search a few more sites fir reviews.

----Update----

Just saw you would like to overclock. The i7 will give you comparable performance if not equal to an overclockable i5 in gaming due to its 4.0 Hz boost frequency. But the i7 will have edge in video editing n stuff. The 6600k costs about 18k I guess + you need a z170 mobo (9k atleast) + you will need a cooler (2k atleast) since there won't be one included. Soo I guess that adds up to the same cost as an non k i7. One last thing is overclocking in a hot, tropic....whatever country like India is limiting (though not done myself soo won't elaborate). Obviously its your call


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You cannot get everything under 80K
> 144Hz monitor costs 25k upwards alone in India.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



I think the i7  in your rig suggestion can be replaced by an i5 6500 in order to make budget headroom for a 144Hz Monitor.

 [MENTION=148775]Madh1261[/MENTION] - Please stop typing in bold.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2016)

Budget -90K (Non-K Skylake OC Rig)

Intel Core i7 6700 -24000,
Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz DDR4 -5000,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000,
Seasonic S12II 520w -5000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
BenQ XL2411Z 24" LED TN 144Hz -25000,
Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
APC 1100VA (BX1100C-IN) UPS -5000,
Samsung 850 EVO 120GB -4500.
Total -90,000.

Asus products are always over priced compared to others.


At least i7 processor is needed for video editing and rendering. i5 is not sufficient.


Even non-k skylake chipsets can be overclocked by using custom bios via BCLK overclocking. In this situation on board iGPU gets disabled so need to use discrete GPU.


See here for custom bios- 
Intel Skylake Non-K Overclocking BIOS-List - Overclocking.Guid
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

